# Ghost shrimp climbing up tank wall??



## shyanne

2-3 out of my 5 ghost shrimp climb up the tank walls about 60% of the day, do you know why? I did a 50% water change this morning(with GV) thinking that it was because the water was bad, but they are still doing it. I've tested my water and everything is fine. :roll:


----------



## jayr232

What do you mean they are climbing up the tank walls? Are they trying to escape? Or are they simply grazing off the algae/glass surfing? Please elaborate.
What are their tank mates?


----------



## Laki

shrimp love grazing on glass feeding on diatoms. What are they doing when they climb? Does it look like they're eating?


----------



## sandybottom

probably the males.can you sex them?females have a rounder belly,the males have a straight belly and are generally smaller.when the females are ready to mate,the males sense their hormones in the water.they begin to swim around like crazy along the glass and around the tank.


----------



## shyanne

I don't think they are trying to escape, they just go up to the top of the water and sort of fall back down lol. 
I have the Ghost Shrimp with my female Betta.
I can look and see if it looks like they are eating.
And no I can't sex them, I don't know how.


----------



## Laki

Males have a smaller back hunch and are smaller. Females are larger and have a more hunched back (the saddle in which she will carry her eggs). http://www.planetinverts.com/shrimp_reproduction.html


----------



## shyanne

I think the main one that does it is female, I'm not sure though.


----------



## shyanne

I just looked, it doesn't look like they are eating when they do it, also could it just be a coincidence that they do it on the side where I keep the food at?


----------



## Laki

They're eating. They dig around in the small dirt/diatoms. It's not often you see them holding food and eating it.


----------



## shyanne

Oh ok. Thanks.


----------

